# Maloof: Kenyon Martin Owes Spencer Hawes An Apology



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Sacramento Kings co-owner Joe Maloof called Nuggets forward Kenyon Martin's hard foul of Spencer Hawes "thuggery" and demanded an apology for the incident in Monday night's game, The Sacramento Bee reported.
> 
> As Hawes was going up for a right-handed fast-break dunk in the first quarter, Martin shoved him near the right armpit, knocking him to the ground.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4069885


----------

